# Playboy E-liquid



## Stroodlepuff (18/12/13)

Saw that one of our resellers is stocking playboy E-liquid today, just curious if anybody has tried it and what your thoughts are on it if you have?

http://playboyvapor.com/products/e-liquid-6-pack


----------



## Silver (18/12/13)

Haven't tried the liquids Stroodlepuff

But I did once try the playboy disposable cigarette. 
Its quite cool, has a soft filter - feels just like a real cigarette.
It was the basic or classic tobacco one. Very light - not much taste at all.

Which reseller did you see it on?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/12/13)

very interested to try them I like the sound of a watermelon flavour! 

One of the tobacconists we stock sells them its Cubanos Tobacconist in Cedar Square


----------



## Silver (18/12/13)

Interesting

I bought my playboy disposable from Smokers Den tobacconist in Bedford Centre

At the time they didn't have the juices and didnt know what I was talking about when I asked them about e-liquid
LOL


----------

